# toddlers who got teeth VERY late?



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

DD is 14 months old and doesn't have any teeth yet. She acts like she's been teething for the last 10 months -- but so far, no teeth. Her pediatrician isn't worried, said he's never seen a kid who needed dentures for kindergarten.

I've seen very little written about kids who get their teeth so late. Are there others out there? When did your LO get his/her teeth? Any insights about the experience?

The best part so far is I've still never been bitten while breastfeeding! I've been chomped on, though.


----------



## NatureMommy (May 3, 2002)

My oldest got his first tooth at 9 months. My second's first tooth came through the day after his first birthday. DS #3 waited until almost 15 months to get his first tooth.


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

I was surprised that my first didn't get his first tooth until he was 10 months old. The kid was running by that point and he had no teeth. It was really strange to me. One good thing about it though is that he got over his biting stage before he had sharp protrusions coming out of his gums, so I never experienced a very painful bite when nursing. I do remember talking to neighbors of mine (many are dental students having children) and one student told me that a dentist should be consulted with if a child hasn't had a tooth erupt before 1 year old. I likely wouldn't have taken that advice if we had made it that long without a tooth. He was a student after all, and I don't think that many experienced dentists would know much about that situation either. The student that I talked to indicated that even his professors didn't know much on the subject.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a friend whose dd didn't get her first tooth until 17 months. Then they started coming in fast. As with all milestones, there is a broad spectrum of "normal." I wouldn't worry.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

My third was toothless til about 14 months. She could eat anything she wanted even on gums so we weren't worried. Once they started they just pop, pop, popped and she didn't seem too bothered by the discomfort.


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

DS#1 got his first tooth a couple of weeks before his first birthday. He is now 12 and has been slow to lose his baby teeth, as well. Although he seems to be making up for lost time, because he has lost 5 teeth within a month's time. He lost three in one day a couple of weeks ago! LOL

DS#2 got his first tooth early(well, it was early to me! lol) at 4 months. He is 6 now and still hasn't lost a baby tooth yet. I guess there is just no telling what will ultimately happen when it comes to teeth.

As you mentioned, the great thing about a baby that gets their teeth later, is that getting chomped on while nursing doesn't hurt nearly as bad! LOL


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My girls all got teeth at the average times. DS didn't. At 18 months old, my DS had two teeth. He's got his full set now, except for the two year molars; they all came in almost all at once. I don't think it means anything at all except that the child gets teeth late. My brother was the same way. He also got his adult teeth late, too. I remember him being in high school and still losing teeth. Anyway, he's fine. I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## anywaybecause (Jul 9, 2008)

One of my twins got her two-year molars *well* after her 3rd birthday. Every tooth came in late and -- for her -- painfully.









She is currently having her patience tested b/c her twin is on her 3rd loose tooth, and she has yet to experience her 1st.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

DD1 started to get teeth around 13 mos and they all came in within 8 weeks after.

DD2 was closer to 18 mos and did the same thing.

After the fact, my MIL tells me her kids were usually walking before they had teeth. She said with her first (of 9 mind you!) she was almost crying to her Dr and he said- if she dosent have them before kindergarden let me know.

I LOL and said you couldnt tell me this years ago?


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

My DD got her first tooth at 11.5 months... didn't get any more for a few months after that.







She's 25.5 months now and still doesn't have her canine teeth.... she has one set of molars though. Teething was very easy for her!


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

My oldest was 19months when she got her first. I had taken her to a dentist at 18 months & they said while it's not common they would not be concerned until they were 2.5 without any teeth & even then all they could do would be to cut the gums to encourage them to come though easier.

She lost her first tooth 2 weeks after she turned 7. She's 10 now & has lost 6 or 7 teeth so she's definitly slow to loose them too.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

my kids were all 12 months or so I never really thought much about it


----------



## jadegirl553 (Mar 28, 2004)

Mine got his after his first birthday. They kind of all erupted at once! Didn't seem to bother him much, though.

I've heard that the later they come in, the better the teeth are. I don't know if that's true or not, but it sounds good!


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

A friend's dd is 18.5 months and still doesn't have any teeth. It's uncommon, but there's a wide range of normal.


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Just thought I'd post an update since I'm the one who started this thread. DD is now 15 1/2 months old, and today I noticed a tooth! Woo-hoo!

I guess now I have to make her stop biting on my nose, which is one of her favorite activities.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine both got them late.

The first 2 @ 10/11 months and then no more until 15 months.

They've lost them late too.

DD (10 in July) has only lost 5 teeth.

They have the healthiest and strongest teeth. Still not one cavity between them. Knock on wood...


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Dd got her teeth late. Her dentist says that it's healthier because it means they'll lose their baby teeth later and have stronger permanent teeth.

It's been true for dd. She was 7 before she lost her first tooth.


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

My daughter is 31 months(over 2 1/2) and is just now getting her canines. She didn't get her first tooth until about 11 months and then nothing for months. Every tooth takes months to erupt. She still has a front tooth that isn't all the way down. I know they are there because I can feel them under the gums, but who knows when they will all get here.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, I wanted to add, I got my teeth really late also and lost them really late - I lost my canines when I was 14 and they didn't grow in for 9 months (aka 8th grade).

And I have VERY healthy teeth


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Okay, I feel horrible because my DS is only 20 months old and yet I can't remember exactly when he got his first tooth, but I know it was within a month of his first birthday. I was beginning to think he'd never get a single tooth. (My older two got their bottom front teeth the week they turned 4 months old!) Anyway, they started coming in like crazy after that, and by 16 months old he had 12 teeth!


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

I remember reading in a nursing text for school that low iron levels can delay tooth eruption


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

My eldest got his first tooth at 17 months. The pediatrician said if he hadn't shown any signs of incoming teeth at 18 months, they'd probably send him for a set of dental x-rays to make sure that he had grown teeth in his gums, but that not actually forming teeth was VERY rare and even rarer in kids who don't have any other congenital abnormalities so it wasn't likely to be an issue. Other than that, they were going to come when they came and we'd have to wait it out.

My second baby just got teeth at 14 months. We're late teethers. We've learned to deal.


----------

